
Ask HN: Would you be interested in a Voting-Ring-Detection-As-A-Service - chaosprophet
I&#x27;ve been thinking up a lot of ideas of late, which involve some sort of community voting. As always, the problem with voting is voting rings.<p>I had the thought that if I could come up with so many ideas which would require a voting ring detector, maybe others would as well, and that got me thinking of building one out as a service.<p>This post is targeted at people who would need something like that, as well as people who manage any community of any sort. Do you think this is something that would be useful, and would you pay for it?
======
jitbit
I, personally, would certainly be interested, but I doubt there's actual
market for that.

Big sites like Reddit, HN, StackExchange have their own detection. Smaller
sites - are not subject for this type of attack.

